# Mehr rausholen aus SIS 630 Grafikchip ?



## phunkydizco (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen...

...ich habe da ein kleines P3-1GHz-Laptop mit SIS 630 Grafikchip. Nun will ich da mal ein paar 3D-Games spielen und würde da gern noch ein bißchen mehr aus der Kiste rausholen. Hab mal im BIOS den 'Shared Memory' auf 64 MB gestellt. Einige Spiele wie z.B. Unreal Tournamnet oder FIFA WorldCup 2002 laufen mit einer Auflösung von 800x600 schon ganz gut. Aber ich denke, dass das doch noch nicht alles gewesen sein kann.

Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Chip gemacht? Oder kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man den ein wenig tunen kann?

Hoffe auf ein paar brauchbare Antworten! Auf Beiträge, dass ich das Ding in den Müll werfen soll, bitte ich abzusehen. Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich kein Chip für 3D-Spiele.

ThanX & Greats
phunkydizco


----------

